# How many follicles did you have on Femara?



## kristinaettc

This is my first round doing 5mg femara cd3-7. Today, cd11, I had an ultrasound to see how the follicles were coming along. I had no follicles in my left ovary for this cycle, but my right ovary had a 15mm and a 9mm follicle.

I have PCOS, and clomid did not work for me.

I know it's a little early in my cycle, so I wasn't expecting to be ready for a trigger shot quite yet (hoping though!), but I was totally shocked at only 2 follicles being present, only 1 of which was even close to mature.

Is that a normal number on femara? 

(oh, and by "no follicles" I mean none are maturing, tiny follicles are still present :flower:)


----------



## kristinaettc

anyone?


----------



## readyformore

It's normal for femara. 

My first cycle, I had two follies and the nurse said that's unusual b/c women tend to only have 1 follie. My next 3 femara cycles I had only 1 follicle.


----------



## sugarpuff

On my only tracked cycle of femara I had a 19mm and a 20mm on my left ovary (plus more <10mm) and an 11mm on my right ovary on cd10. I had previously been on clomid and only ever got one or two follicles (and they were usually massive)


----------



## sugarpi24

I tried clomid and it didn't get me to ovulate either ill be starting femera this next cycle...so I'm curious...


----------



## nlk

I have been taking 5mg femara for a few cycles now...I have consistently had 3 follies, all over 18mm :wacko: they tried to drop my dosage down to 2.5mg, and I didn't respond at all! 

It's more common for women to only have one follie because femara usually works by producing one strong follie, as opposed to clomid which is more quantity over quality :thumbup:


----------

